# Reminder! No More RV Parking in Colo. Springs, CO



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jun 3, 2019)

*Hi All...
A couple months ago I posted that the city of Colorado Springs, CO passed an ordinance that RVs no longer can park on the streets. This took effect on the first of this month! Be aware if you are heading out there this summer in a RV!
https://www.kktv.com/content/news/R...treet-parking-ban-takes-effect-510708301.html*


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 3, 2019)

the people that pass those kinds of laws need to be curb stomped.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jun 3, 2019)

Fuck, thats some wack shit right there..


----------

